

Show HN: Stalker – Arduino–based door stalking device - matell
https://github.com/petervojtek/stalker

======
anigbrowl
For native English speakers 'stalker' means roughly the same thing as 'sexual
predator.' I love Tarkovsky too but I suggest you pick a different name unless
you are prepared for a lot of negative reaction from non-programmers who think
you're making software for rapists or something. Sorry :-/

~~~
matell
thanks for feedback. to be honest, I was aware of the connotation, but no
better word came to my mind at the time. feel free to suggest a better "brand
name", if I will identify with it, I am open rename the project (and mention
you in credits :)

~~~
anigbrowl
I know how it is! Offhand, the best thing I can think of is that Janus, the
Roman god that surveyed past and future is also a guardian of doors ;)

~~~
matell
thank you for proposal, I was not aware of this interesting deity. But i
decided to keep Stalker alive, I believe its name fits better the purpose
despite its negative connotation.

